
Non-technical skills in teams – competencies [pdf] - johntaitorg
http://www.iogp.org/pubs/502.pdf
======
brudgers
More on Crew Resource Mangement:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crew_resource_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crew_resource_management)

